# One Co2 tank, multiple aquariums



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

Anyone know of a regulator that is set up to run two lines to two different tanks? For a 320... I know theres ways to get manifolds and whatnot but I am more or less impatient and have been waiting so long to get my two tanks going. I know of the GLA series, but was hoping for something cheaper


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

If price is an issue, then you will likely need to find the parts and assemble the manifold yourself. 

Are you also trying to split between two aquariums, one of which is 320 gallons?


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

Do you think GLA GRO for 255$ is going to be one of the better priced options? No sorry, 320 is the size of the fitting on the CO2 tank. Apologies.. I am going to be running two 20 longs, different lights and plants in both though. So I want to be able to control the CO2 seperately


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

JTDillon said:


> Do you think GLA GRO for 255$ is going to be one of the better priced options? No sorry, 320 is the size of the fitting on the CO2 tank. Apologies.. I am going to be running two 20 longs, different lights and plants in both though. So I want to be able to control the CO2 seperately


Is it $255? A 2 block manifold shows up as $355 for me...


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

Darkblade48 said:


> Is it $255? A 2 block manifold shows up as $355 for me...


GLA Gro-2 CO2 Regulator | Green Leaf Aquariums


I assumed this could run two tanks? I am an advanced in most planted tank aspects, co2, not so much. I have always used My aquatek with diffuser (although it isn't the most efficient method, I like it aesthetically )


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, what you linked will allow separate control for 2 aquariums.



> Two block manifold directs independent CO2 distribution for up to 2 aquariums.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I run 3 tanks off one regulator. I just built a manifold with 3 Fabco valves. Or you can just purchase a manifold.

.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

@ JTDillon, how do you plan to mix the co2 with the tank water , diffuser or reactor?.
This would be a factor on the output of the regulator output required.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Understand that a "manifold " is simply a name for something to slit the flow to more than one line. So for quick, easy and cheap, one way is to put some tee fittings into the line. The common old plastic gizmo to run airstones is a manifold. Just not called that too often and it is not good enough to use for pressure. So don't get hung up in thinking a manifold has to be ordered. The local hardware has all the parts if you want to do a quick build of what fits for your use. 
The critical point is that each line has to have a needle valve to control the flow in that line. Also keep in mind that making the flow in one line larger will automatically make the flow in the other lines smaller. Like in your house, when the stool is flushed, the flow to the shower may go down?


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Funken_A said:


> I just ran a "T" from the output after the solenoid and plumbed in 2 CO2 bubble counters.
> 
> 
> a "T' some pipe tape and some close nipples/90 deg fittings are cheap ......


No valves?

.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Sometimes we can limit ourselves when we get used to seeing an item in one way only. This is the case when we see things all built together using hard plumbing on the top of the CO2 tank. 
We see it that way and don't consider what else might work better?
For me, the tank area is one where I have to take things apart and that is when things tend to get broken. The reg and parts can get heavy and somewhat awkward to handle so I now split things up to lessen the chances of breaking some of those fine (expensive?) items at the tank. I now build my systems with the reg and solenoid on the tank but put the needle valves and bubble counters off the tank on tubing. I mount them on a stand on the back of my table and split the flow there rather than at the CO2 tank. When time to refill the tank, it eases the trauma of getting all that stuff off the tank without breaking something made of glass! My "manifold" is a simple tee in the airline I used for CO2.









The rack is built taller than needed as I do plan to expand to four tanks and will need more space for two more bubble counters.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I do a similar setup, only thing on the tank is the regulator and solenoid as well.
I also have 1 bubble counter in a visible area to monitor once the tank has emptied and its time for a tank change.

.


----------



## audimurf (Mar 23, 2017)

misread OP


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ben using this for almost two years..
GLA CO2 Manifold - Dual | Green Leaf Aquariums


----------

